# StaVin Oak Beans



## geocorn (Aug 9, 2004)

The StaVin Oak Cubes (Beans) have arrived and are now listed in the Online Catalog. You can use the following link to go right to the cubes.


http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdListSub.asp?GC_Category=Ing redients&amp;SubCategory=Oak


----------



## Hippie (Aug 12, 2004)

George, no bulk ordering? I use more than the 3oz. per gallon, but less than 6 oz. per gallon and usually get them in bulk, I think it is one pound bags. I want to order from you next time when I order my supplies for all the fruit in my freezer this fall. 


By the way, there is not currently a vendor as a member and regular poster on the winepress forum as Joe sold his business. Do not forget to surf through there and post now and then, might be good for business.






*Edited by: Country Wine *


----------



## geocorn (Aug 12, 2004)

The oak beans were my first order with LD Carlson. I normally buy through Crosby and Baker. It's a long story, but basically, LD Carlson will not sell to me in bulk until they verify my store front. They are coming down in September to see me. Assuming all goes well, I will be able to buy anything I want through them. I did notice they have bigger sizes of oak cubes, but I have what I have for now. I did not specify which size, so the 3 oz is what I got. Until I get the larger size in, just tell me what you are paying for the 1 pound and I will knock 5% off.


I appreciate the info on winepress. I will go out there and make some posts. With the new store front, time is limited, so I will just need to make time.


Thanks again for you support of my site and my forum.


----------



## Hippie (Aug 16, 2004)

George, I plan on using you for my wine supplies from now on, I just haven't needed anything except the one kit for a long time. I have not used anyone else. You are close to me and the prices and shipping costs are right. I will be needing to inventory supplies and start using the freezer stock soon as I empty some carboys into bottles. Thanks.


----------



## geocorn (Aug 17, 2004)

CW,


I appreciate the support. Just let me know what you use that I do not carry and I will try my best to stock it.


Right now, though, I am having difficulties getting my stocking levels up. I am getting shorted constantly by my prime distributor. That is the main reason why I am adding a second one. I hate to be out of any items that my customers order. I expect some shortages, but on my last 3 orders, I have not received at least 20% of my order. I should be able to get Winexpert kits from the new distributor, so if there are any particular kits you like, please let me know.


----------



## bdavidh (Aug 17, 2004)

Good luck.


Any luck with those Ferm-Rite bungs?


----------



## Hippie (Aug 17, 2004)

I am not big on any kits, but I do them when I am out of fruit in the freezer. That may not be an issue this year.


----------



## geocorn (Aug 17, 2004)

Ferm-rite still will not respond to my e-mails. I guess I will have to give them a call. What a way to do business!


----------



## Hippie (Aug 17, 2004)




----------



## bdavidh (Aug 31, 2004)

Any status on the silicone bungs?


----------



## MedPretzel (Sep 21, 2004)

Country Wine said:


>







Love your laugh, CW....


----------

